# Known Dish 6000 Bugs and Tips



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Considering that there will be or are now several new Dish 6000 customers since the E* Dish 6000 offer. I felt it would be good to have a post with known Dish 6000 bugs or tips in a single post.


*Acquiring Satellite Window: * This is the most common bug/issue that annoys all users.

*Symptom:* While watching OTA programming for over 20 minutes or so, you press the guide button and get a "acquiring satellite" pop up window. You can not cancel this window and must sit and wait it out for what seems like forever (a minute or two).

*Reason:* Guide information has become old, and the 6000 must tune to the EPG channel to download the guide information.

*Work around:* Use the > button on the remote and use the banner scrolling instead of the guide or change from an OTA channel to a E* channel and then press guide.

*8VSB Fan Noise:* No matter if the unit is on or off, tuned to SD or HD, tuned to Digital or Analog, tuned to E* or OTA, that damn Fan won't ever shut up!

*Symptom:* 8VSB fan is always on and its driving you crazy. This keeps you from ever wishing to have a 6000 in your bedroom.

*Reason:* The 8VSB module needs to keep cool.

*Work around:* None really, the Fan is supposed to always be on. People have reported that they have unplugged the fan for years without any problem. Others have buried the 6000 in a cabinet with a closed door. Others have relocated the unit to another room. Others have inserted a resistor to reduce the fan RPM to make it quiet. And yet even others say that the fan noise isn't very loud for them and the its all in our heads. Others have even oiled the fan shaft.

If you'd like to replace the fan. You can get a 40mm x 10mm quiet fan, but any tampering with the fan will void any warrenty coverage that you may have.

*720p Display corruption:* Channels such as ESPN-HD or ABC look terrible with jagged lines.

*Symptom:* All channels which are 720p (such as ESPN-HD or ABC) get terrible weird lines or jagged edges.

*Reason:* Don't know.

*Work Around:* Go to the HDTV setup screen in the Dish 6000's menu (6-1-8) and press the adjust button. Just move the display slightly around and save. This is known to fix the problem immediately and permanently.

*TIP: Tuning directly to a OTA channel:* How to tune directly to a Digital or Analog OTA channel on the 6000.

*How:* Normally with the satellite channels you can just punch in the 3 or 4 digital channel number to tune directly to a channel.

2-0-5 = Fox News
9-4-2-1 = Discovery HD Theater.

You can do the same with the OTA channels, by entering 5, 4, or sometimes 3 digits.

0-0-5-0-1 = 5.1 Digital
0-0-4-0-0 = 4 Analog
0-5-0-0-1 = 50.1 Digital
0-0-2-0-3 = 2.3 Digital
0-4-5-0-0 = 45 Analog
0-0-7 = 7.1 Digital if no analog 7 is present
0-0-7-1 = 7.1 Digital

*Dish 6000 Locks up on one Digital Channel:*

*Symptom:* Signal strength wise, you should be able to get this channel in just fine. Its coming in at better than 50%, you can add it to the channel line up, but when you go to watch it, it just sits there, the signal meter locks up and after a while, the unit either reboots or you get knocked out to another channel either at the beginning of the line up or just adjacent to the channel you where trying to watch.

*Reason:* Something funky in the PSIP? Don't know.

*Work Around:* Delete both that Digital channel and if there is a corresponding Analog channel for that one, delete it too. So if 45.1 is locking up and you also have 45.00 analog added, delete them both. Then re-add only the digital 45.1 channel to your line up. If should come in Ok and you should be able to view programming on it. If so, then you can try and re-add the Analog channel after the digital has been working.

 * Tip: Changing Aspect: * Stretch Zoom Go!

*What:* The Dish 6000 allows you to change aspects from Normal, to Partial Zoom, to Full Zoom, to Stretch to even Gray Bars. Play with the * button on your remote to cycle through them.

 * Tip: Home Theater mode: * Operate the 6000 with all front panel LEDs turn off.

*What:* Using the remote, power off your 6000
Press the "Sys Info" button. You should see your 6000's System Information screen. Now, press the "SD/HD" button twice.

*Tuning an Digital OTA sub-channel when they aren't broadcasting.*

If you have a digital OTA channel programmed with sub-channels, don't try to tune to a sub-channel when they aren't broadcasting on it. The 6000 will move the channels from their PSIP assigned addresses, to their UHF channel number with sub channels. _Ie) 22.1 on UHF 42 would become 42.1._

*Reason:* ???

*Workaround:* Don't do it.

This inconvenience really rears its head when you don't know when sub-channels are dark. How do you learn? Repetitions. To get the channels back in order, go to the Add DTV button in the locals menu and re-add the channel. It will put them back into their orignal postion (and remove the errored assignments).

*Program Information for OTA Digital channels does not appear in the guide. *

*What:* Program Titles and Program descriptions appear as "Local Digital" in the program guide instead of actual show data. The 8VSB module guide shows these as active.

*Reason:* PSIP is a protocol that is used by digital broadcasters to include program infomation and scheduling. This protocol is not fully utilitized by many broadcasters and the Dish 6000 does not fully implement it either. When you tune in a digital channel, you will likely get the station's call letters and maybe the names of their subchannels. Besides that, PSIP is ignored.

*Work Arounds:* None really. Dish likely won't code more PSIP support into the 6000, and even broadcasters who are supporting PSIP properly aren't being decoded fully. They OTA analog stations will at least allow you to assign generic ABC, CBS, and NBC networks to them so that Primetime lines up appear in the guide. I don't know why Local Digitals didn't allow this optionally.

*Dish HDTV channels are no longer available.*

*What:* The Dish 6000 has been working just fine. Suddenly HD channels which used to work have stopped. Sometimes you can hear audio, but the screen remains black. This likely started to happen around the 1st of September 2004.

*Reason:* Dish has changed encryption from Nag1 to Nag2. This requires that you change your smart cards from the Blue to the Yellow cards. These should have been sent to you earlier in the year.

*Work Arounds:* Call Dish and obtain the new Yellow Smart Cards.


Feel free to contribute to this list if you have any other tips or warnings.  I'll be sure to rip them off and repost them above and pass them off as my own.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Nice list, Cyclone. You have one error however. On Item 4, it is only necessary to enter 3 or 4 digits. Example, Channel 7.1 digital= 0071. This will bring you to channel 7.1. If there is a 7.2, enter 0072 and you will go directly there. If you don't have an analog channel 7, entering 007 will bring you directly to 7.1.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Excellent post Cyclone! I'll add some more points when I get a chance.


----------



## mds54 (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice job, Cyclone!

I would like to add another possible solution regarding #2: 8VSB fan noise....
I oiled it! I simply opened the cover, dropped a bit of 3-in-1 oil on the fan's moving parts assembly and retightened the housing screws before re-securing the cover. The noise has dropped from unbearable to hardly noticeable for over a year now. (YMMV)


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Another tip:
If you want to see what's on, you need to manually add the ANALOG channel and associate it with an affiliate: ABC, CBS or NBC, then you can hit INFO on your ANALOG channel to see what's on. For some reason, only Primetime has the show Title, but has INFO descriptions most other times but they are not 100% correct out of Primetime.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Great job Cylcone! Those are pretty much the most annoying things about the 6000. Sticking this thread.


----------



## OKCrew (Nov 8, 2002)

Good job Cyclone...

Here is a thread on AVS where I suggested a more knowledgable and kind hearted enthusiast like yourself post some 6000 FAQ. The moderator said it was unneeded. There are some more items there that possibly could be added to your Bugs and Tips.

Thanks...


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks! I'll keep a watch on this thread. Maybe Dish will too!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How about must have satellite signal for OTA to work. Don't expect to be able to remove the box and take it to a friends house with no dish. Also if you have rain fade don't hit the guide button since you won't be able to get back to OTA then either.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks . Great job Cyclone


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> [*]*Tuning an Digital OTA sub-channel when they aren't broadcasting.*
> 
> If you have a digital OTA channel programmed with sub-channels, don't try to tune to a sub-channel when they aren't broadcasting on it. The 6000 will delete the whole channel set.


I'm a new 6000 owner with 7.80 software and just this morning, I tuned in "dark" channels. (0% signal) and they were not deleted.


----------



## OKCrew (Nov 8, 2002)

oyving said:


> I'm a new 6000 owner with 7.80 software and just this morning, I tuned in "dark" channels. (0% signal) and they were not deleted.


I have always been able to tune to digitals even when they are not transmitting without loosing the channels.

I think this may be another PSIP bug that Cyclone is running into with his local digitals.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

i'm having the same problems as Cyclone with my local channels


----------



## felthove (Oct 2, 2003)

I just got the 8vsb pack yesterday and the fan was loud. I took the cartridge apart and unplugged the jumper that attaches the fan to the card (and powers the fan). Now it's quiet and won't bug me. Anyone see any problems with doing that given that

1) the 6000 is in a well ventilated area;

2) I only use the 6000 for HDTV; I have a dish 508 in the same room for my SD programming. So the 6000 won't be on THAT often.

Thanks for the tips on the 6000. They helped a bunch. I just hope I didn't go to far!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

felthove said:


> I just got the 8vsb pack yesterday and the fan was loud. I took the cartridge apart and unplugged the jumper that attaches the fan to the card (and powers the fan). Now it's quiet and won't bug me. Anyone see any problems with doing that given that
> 
> 1) the 6000 is in a well ventilated area;
> 
> ...


My personal opinion is that if Dish put it in it must be needed, they wouldn't spend the $'s if it wasn't. While it works now I'd be concerned that in a few days/weeks you'd end up cooking a chip.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

oyving said:


> I'm a new 6000 owner with 7.80 software and just this morning, I tuned in "dark" channels. (0% signal) and they were not deleted.


I posted this. My last 6000 (sold in Aug) did this.

Let me explain more...

Let's say a channel broadcast on 12-01,12-02,12-03,12-04,12-06. The channels are the main SD on 12-01 and a bunch of multicast. Note 12-05 is dark. In the evening they light up 12-05 and push HD on it. If 12-05 is not active but programmed, and they are broadcasting the other subchannels, and you tune to 12-05, the whole channel set 12 is erased.

I have had my new 6000 for about a week but haven't verified this still happens. I avoided it. Right now 12 DT is off the air. Later today I'll try to see if it still happens.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

felthove, if you have the 8psk module also, DO NOT unplug the fan, it will overheat and cause all kinds of weird things to happen, like losing the satellite, rebooting, locking up, etc. The fan is annoying but is necessary.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

oyving said:


> I'm a new 6000 owner with 7.80 software and just this morning, I tuned in "dark" channels. (0% signal) and they were not deleted.


Well, I couldn't have said it better than gpflepsen, but I'll give it a try.

Its not the 0% channels that get lost, its Sub-channels that are off the air (while the signal is still present). I'll use my local WMPT-DT PBS as the example.

During the day they have 4 channels.

22.2 SD
22.2 PBS Kids
22.4 Public Square
22.5 Learn

At night they have only 2 channels

22.2 SD
22.3 off the air (with a banner screen)
22.4 off the air (with a banner screen)
22.5 off the air (with a banner screen)
22.6 HDTV

Notice that 22.6 is completely absent during the day. Well, if you try an tune into 22.6 while its off the air during the day, the signal strength the channel is normal, but since 22.6 is Off the air, the 6000 freaks out and deletes the entire 22.x lineup. My experience is that they actuallly get moved over to 42.x since that's is true UHF channel number. If you are using a favorites list, then they appear to have been deleted. I then have to re-add the channel for it to be fixed.

By Contrast, WETA-DT the DC PBS affiliate handles the situation differently.

During the day

26.1 SD
26.2 Prime
26.3 PBS Kids
26.4 PBS You

At night

26.1 HDTV
26.2 Prime
26.3 off the air (with a banner screen)
26.4 off the air (with a banner screen)

Tuning into any of these 26.x channels never causes a lockup.

BTW: 26.x WETA's tower was hit by a car and it as 0% right now. It does not get deleted when I try in tune into it.


----------



## OKCrew (Nov 8, 2002)

That explains why I havn't encountered the problem. We have only 1 OTA that multi-plexe sub channels and it broadcasts digital 24/7. Good to know of this bug in case some start broadcasting sub channels part time.

I have had a channel, VHF 10 mapped to 8-1 ABC (no other sub channels), some times "freak out" and revert to 10-1. I have to delete and readd. I assumed it was a PSIP glitch.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It's the PSIP info that is screwing with your receiver. Whenever they change the channel info like that from HD to SD it really freaks out the 6000. Just the channel being off the air will not cause it. Your mappings are really weird, I've never seen a station number them that way.


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

OK... Stupid Question..

What's PSIP?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

oyving said:


> OK... Stupid Question..
> 
> What's PSIP?


Program and System Information Protocol (PSIP) is data that is transmitted along with a station's DTV signal that tells DTV receivers important information about the station and what is being broadcast. The most important function of PSIP is to provide a method for DTV receivers to identify a DTV station and to determine how a receiver can tune to it. PSIP identifies both the DTV channel and the associated NTSC (analog) channel. It helps maintain the current channel branding because DTV receivers will electronically associate the two channels making it easy for viewers to tune to the DTV station even if they do not know the channel number.

In addition to identifying the channel number, PSIP tells the receiver whether multiple program channels are being broadcast and, if so, how to find them. It identifies whether the programs are closed captioned, conveys V-chip information, if data is associated with the program, and much more. If broadcasters do not include properly encoded PSIP data in their DTV signals, receivers may not correctly identify and tune to the station.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I have one more problem, but I'm not sure how to define it. I also haven't seen anyone else report it.

The Baltimore ABC affiliates WMAR-DT has three channels.

2.1 HDTV
2.2 SD
2.3 Doppler Radar

If I am watching a OTA Digital Channel or a E* HDTV channel and I switch to 2.3 or even one of those "Banner while off the air PBS sub channels that I mentioned in my other post" the Dish 6000 will have an all black screen. I'm guessing the 6000 has a problem with very low bandwidth channel.

If I change to one of those channels from a OTA Analog or a E* SD channel, it will tune in just fine.

Does anyone else ever see symptoms like this with any of the channels in your markets?


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> I have one more problem, but I'm not sure how to define it. If I am watching a OTA Digital Channel or a E* HDTV channel and I switch to 2.3 or even one of those "Banner while off the air PBS sub channels that I mentioned in my other post" the Dish 6000 will have an all black screen. I'm guessing the 6000 has a problem with very low bandwidth channel.
> 
> If I change to one of those channels from a OTA Analog or a E* SD channel, it will tune in just fine.
> 
> Does anyone else ever see symptoms like this with any of the channels in your markets?


I do.. A local channel has a live cam set up, at times it will only flash on when I turn that channel off.


----------



## OKCrew (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't have your problem but I have noticed something that may be related. I have one OTA HD that the signal fluctuates quite a bit. I get a better signal lock on it if I navigate to it from another SD OTA or SD satellite channel. I don't think I am imagining this. I think the 8VSB will lock better on the HD channel entering from an SD rather than another HD. What might also be affecting this is that this fluctuating OTA HD channel is my ABC affiliate and therefor in 720P.


----------



## StarvingForHDTV (Oct 8, 2003)

Thank you Cyclone. You helped make my decision to wait for the 811 easier.

Starving


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I still get the jerky video from HDNet Movies when the 6000 is set to output 720p.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Bogney said:


> I still get the jerky video from HDNet Movies when the 6000 is set to output 720p.


I don't understand why HBO HD doesn't act the same way.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> I don't understand why HBO HD doesn't act the same way.


I wonder if it has anything to do with 8PSK.. HDNet Movies is 8PSK and HBOHD is not.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bogney said:


> I still get the jerky video from HDNet Movies when the 6000 is set to output 720p.


I got the jerky video on HDNet movies at 720p also. I switched my 6000 to output 1080i to my Samsung DLP, and it looks good now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

I am watching CBS HD and on 720p it is jerky too.

What is common to the jerkyness? Discovery, HDNet and HBO HD don't seem to show this.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

My 2 6000's just downloaded 781 (never saw 780)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

StarvingForHDTV said:


> Thank you Cyclone. You helped make my decision to wait for the 811 easier.
> 
> Starving


Good, you can tell us how many of these features are still present in the 811.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

OKCrew said:


> Good job Cyclone...
> 
> Here is a thread on AVS where I suggested a more knowledgable and kind hearted enthusiast like yourself post some 6000 FAQ. The moderator said it was unneeded. There are some more items there that possibly could be added to your Bugs and Tips.
> 
> Thanks...


It would of been nice to have over at avsforum too. I don't know if people realize how much better it is to have one nice thread with all relevant info in it, rather than have to do a search to find each bit of info, some of which you might not be looking for. And I can never get any results doing a search on avsforum also.

Good job with this thread. Now I know why nbc digitals disappeared yesterday. I was freaking out for a minute.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I like AVS, but I thought dbstalk was more appropriate for this post.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm getting ghosting when I set my 6k to 720p. I read in a thread somewhere that someone else was getting it as well. The ghosting is very prominent in the menus and only with 720p and adjusting the screen did not help at all..
I was getting the jerky video on HDNET and HDNET Movies but did not correlate it with 720p, I'll have to check which mode I have it in next time I see it. BTW, I have called Dish Tech 3 times on the jerkiness issue, so if you guys see it, please call and pester them about it.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

When I change to ota channels, one or two of them take up to 30 seconds to lock in and provide a picture. Is anyone else having this problem with their 6000.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It's not your 6000, it's probably the station's PSIP or signal echo causing the problem.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

If I call them, will they know how to fix it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerry, 

I have the same problem with a few channels on my system. It takes about 20 seconds for ABC to come up. I had this problem with PBS, but it seems to have gone away. Darrell is there a way to fix this. I have a preamp, would adjusting that help?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's a new one I encountered last night. Had my 6000 control my VCR to record programming over the weekend while I was gone. When I rewound and started playing the tape, what did I see. If you divided the video into 4 quadrants (Upper Left, Upper Right, Lower Left and Lower Right), my 6000 outputed the Upper Left quadrant to the full screen to the VCR. I connect my VCR to the 6000 via the 2nd set of audio/video outs on the 6000.

Any seen similar results?


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

StarvingForHDTV said:


> Thank you Cyclone. You helped make my decision to wait for the 811 easier.
> 
> Starving


Uhh... what makes you think the 811 will have LESS bugs?! 

For $149 the 6000 is a steeeaaalll.... ( I paid $600+ last year for it)

Lee


----------



## StarvingForHDTV (Oct 8, 2003)

dmodemd said:


> Uhh... what makes you think the 811 will have LESS bugs?!


I suppose there could be a whole new set of bugs. I kind of doubt they will repeat the same problems as the 6000 though.

Starving


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

mds54 said:


> Nice job, Cyclone!
> 
> I would like to add another possible solution regarding #2: 8VSB fan noise....
> I oiled it! I simply opened the cover, dropped a bit of 3-in-1 oil on the fan's moving parts assembly and retightened the housing screws before re-securing the cover. The noise has dropped from unbearable to hardly noticeable for over a year now. (YMMV)


I *oiled* my fan and the noise is gone. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

My 6000u worked great for 5 days but last night after watching HD most of the night I switched to a SD channel and it was full of pixilization. Only the bottom of the screen was recognizable the top was garbage. The HD channels and OTA channels were fine.

Then I switched the 6000 to SD mode and the SD channels were fine (composite connection) But the HD channels were garbage.

Has anyone had this problem? 
What would cause that?

Looks like they'll be sending me a new unit.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

mds54 said:


> Nice job, Cyclone!
> 
> I would like to add another possible solution regarding #2: 8VSB fan noise....
> I oiled it! I simply opened the cover, dropped a bit of 3-in-1 oil on the fan's moving parts assembly and retightened the housing screws before re-securing the cover. The noise has dropped from unbearable to hardly noticeable for over a year now. (YMMV)


Just curious how did you open the cover? Take off the screw and nut over the antenna connection and it comes off after removing four fan screws?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2003)

ride525 said:


> Just curious how did you open the cover? Take off the screw and nut over the antenna connection and it comes off after removing four fan screws?


Yup


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

ride525 said:


> Just curious how did you open the cover? Take off the screw and nut over the antenna connection and it comes off after removing four fan screws?


Yeah undo the nut on the RF connector and that small phillips screw. he cover then just lifts off. The fan is attached to the cover, so you'll have to unplug the fan to remove the cover fully.


----------



## RockScaler (Sep 18, 2003)

RockScaler said:


> My 6000u worked great for 5 days but last night after watching HD most of the night I switched to a SD channel and it was full of pixilization. Only the bottom of the screen was recognizable the top was garbage. The HD channels and OTA channels were fine.
> 
> Then I switched the 6000 to SD mode and the SD channels were fine (composite connection) But the HD channels were garbage.
> 
> ...


Update:
I called tech support and they scheduled for a technician to come out and check out my system. But in the meantime I unplugged all the connections for the 6000 and moved it to my new tv stand. I reconnected everything and it worked fine?? I don't know what I might have done before to cause the pixilization problem but now (happily) I can't reproduce the problem. I canceled my scheduled repair.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

RockScaler said:


> Update:
> I called tech support and they scheduled for a technician to come out and check out my system. But in the meantime I unplugged all the connections for the 6000 and moved it to my new tv stand. I reconnected everything and it worked fine?? I don't know what I might have done before to cause the pixilization problem but now (happily) I can't reproduce the problem. I canceled my scheduled repair.


When you unplugged the unit and plugged it back in you caused it to "reset" which solved the problem.

Yes, it is a good idea to reset a 6000 when it seems to have a problem from time to time.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I updated the list to include the Remote Control codes problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

While I can't pass along details to you guys about beta software specifics because of the NDA that I signed, I can tell you that the remote control codes problem is being worked on again very hard, and very quickly. And that there are Tivo users now on the beta team. And, that there's a possibility (this is coming from ME, not Dish) that it won't take "months" to get a software fix out to everyone now. I have a good reason for saying these things, but I can't tell you what the reason is, unfortunately. 

Read into this what you will..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well thanks for the hope Mark.. It is good to hear that Dish is acting agressively on this one.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I added the "PSIP Program Information in guide" problem, and removed the Remote Control problem that was fixed in 7.83.


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

Thank you to Dish Network and for DBS Talk.com for fixing this remote problem. I was still very disappointed in the way Dish handled this at first, they said that they were not responsible for the problems you are having with third party components. When this problem first started with Netcomand on my Mitsubishi RPTV I called Dish and got nowhere with them, they told me to call the manufacture of my TV. I called Mitsubishi and they did not know why I was having a problem, but sent me a new remote just in case it was a defective remote. The next time I called Dish CSR, my call was for them just to relay this problem to the engineering department, and they said that there was no way for them to do that. So my only other resources were DBStalk.com and satelliteguy.com. Again thanks for forcing Dish to fix this problem.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Ran into a little problem today while watching a local digital broadcast. Every now and then I would lose the audio. Selecting "Guide" on my remote and then canceling to return to the station I was watching got the sound back. Anyone else ever have this happen?

Anyone know why the HDPPV channel isn't on the guide anymore? Did I miss a major announcement regarding Dish dropping the HDPPV channel?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Frank Z said:


> Anyone know why the HDPPV channel isn't on the guide anymore? Did I miss a major announcement regarding Dish dropping the HDPPV channel?


The FCC gave the transponder that dish was using to VOOM, The HDPPV channel should be back after wednesday when Discovery HD is removed from 61.5


----------



## acousticbiker (Nov 10, 2003)

I just got the 6000 and have 3 questions:

1. Regarding fan noise: is the fan supposed to stay on even when the receiver powered off or do I have a defective unit?

2. My local channels only display in the 8200 channel range and not the convenient 2,4,6,7,9, etc. that appear on my 508. Is there a way to have the 6000 display local channels in the more convenient channel range?

3. When I "Add DTV Channel" and the "Edit Name", the name doesn't show up at all on the program guide. Am I missing something here?

Thanks for any help with these questions.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

acousticbiker said:


> I just got the 6000 and have 3 questions:
> 
> 1. Regarding fan noise: is the fan supposed to stay on even when the receiver powered off or do I have a defective unit?
> 
> ...


#1, The fans always on in my 6K

#2, Nope

#3, The station name that I enter shows up if you display the full guide, but in the channel banner display (the small box that overlays the top of the screen when you switch channels) it only shows whatever the station send out in the PSIP stream, at least on my 6K


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

acousticbiker said:


> I just got the 6000 and have 3 questions:
> 
> 1. Regarding fan noise: is the fan supposed to stay on even when the receiver powered off or do I have a defective unit?
> 
> ...


1. Your unit is _not_ defective, the fan always runs as long as the 6000 has electrical current.

2. There is not enough memory in the 6000 to support channel mapping. The 8200's are your only choice. You _will_ get used to it.

3. I don't even do the Edit Name portion. The 6000 will display whatever your local station puts in the PSIP information anyway.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

I've have a new problem that happened for the 2nd time today.

When I'm scrolling up/down with the remote, the 6000 power's off, then I'm
stuck waiting for acquiring satellite signal please wait, to get back on.

Also I've noticed very often only when I go to turn the 6000 on by pushing the
power button, it malfunctions & goes straight into acquiring satellite signal
please wait. If I use the remote to turn on the 6000, no problems always
comes on immediatly. I do notice if I don't hit the button perfectly dead center,
it will always malfunction once again to acquiring sat signal please wait.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Regarding channel mapping... how are you (or how is the box) going to distinguish between a remapped Dish-broadcast "local" signal (whose "real" channel number is in the 8xxx range) and a OTA signal? You might say, "OH! I only will add DTV stations!" But the next guy will want (and DEMAND) to add his OTA analog stations as well as receive the Dish-broadcast "locals." The answer to this "problem" is that the 811 will probably not have the ability to remap locals as it will have a built-in 8VSB (off the air) tuner module that will receive the OTA locals. Sorry, but you can't have it both ways.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Chelsea, are you describing a "reboot" situation when you power-off using the on-chassis power button? If so, this is a problem with the firmware on the box that Dish (so far) refuses to acknowlege or fix. I reported this bug over a year ago (v 7.76?) and they even swapped out my 6000 with a different one and it happens on all 6000s I've had. As for the "acquiring satellite signal" when you've been on an OTA channel for a period of time, the "problem" is that the receiver is not a "multi-tasking" receiver. The EPG data expires (i.e. it is "time sensitive"). When it does expire, if you're tuned to a satellite channel, it can go to the satellite and get up-to-date information. If, however, you're tuned to an OTA channel, the receiver is "stuck" on OTA and the EPG data will expire. One hopes that the 811/921 will not have similar "issues." But this is a known limitation on the architecture of the Model 6000 receiver. The "trick" is to NEVER push the guide button while on an OTA channel. Learn to ALWAYS use the "browse" button to get to a satellite channel, tune to it and THEN press the guide button. Yeah, this is a pain, but the only work-around for us today.


----------



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

help my 6000 will change color while watching hdnet movies this is the only channel this does it on. is my 6000 screwed or cables or tv or what? discovey hd looks great also hdnet and espn .


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

ride525 said:


> I got the jerky video on HDNet movies at 720p also. I switched my 6000 to output 1080i to my Samsung DLP, and it looks good now.


 I read a tip to allow the mostly 1080i content to pass through the 6000 untouched & let the newer circuits in the TV do the work of up\downconverting for the native TV resolution. It seems to work better that way for my Sony GW 50XBR800 LCD RPTV.

Robert


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

chelsea said:


> I've have a new problem that happened for the 2nd time today.
> 
> When I'm scrolling up/down with the remote, the 6000 power's off, then I'm
> stuck waiting for acquiring satellite signal please wait, to get back on.
> ...


I too have this problem, also if I go into the menu and hit the timer function, the reciever locks up and then reboots. I wonder if they will ever fix it from the sound of things


----------



## factory (Nov 10, 2002)

tahoerob said:


> I read a tip to allow the mostly 1080i content to pass through the 6000 untouched & let the newer circuits in the TV do the work of up\downconverting for the native TV resolution. It seems to work better that way for my Sony GW 50XBR800 LCD RPTV.
> 
> Robert


Well, what is the tip (or did I miss something?) ?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

factory said:


> Well, what is the tip (or did I miss something?) ?


The tip is to NOT change the 6000 to 720p but to leave it set at 1080i!!
Let the TV do any required up\downcoversion.

Robert


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

factory said:


> Well, what is the tip (or did I miss something?) ?


I agree, leave Dish 6000 at 1080i.
I have a 720p front projector, and the projector deinterlaces and scales far better than the 6000 - even for ABC/ESPN 720p HD!


----------



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

my 6000, the color will darken and brightem on hdnet movie why and can i stop it?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Actually what is being said makes no sense. Assuming your TV has better circuitry then the DISH 6000:

If the DISH conversion between 720p/1080i is bad, then you should be setting your 6000 to 

720p if watching a channel such as ESPN-hd or ABC. Then if your set does native 720P no conversion is necessary. If your set is really 1080i your sets newer circuit whould do the conversion to 1080i better then the the 6000.

Similarly set it to 1080i for those stations broadcasting 1080i, e.g. CBS,NBC,HBO-HD,Showtime-HD,Discovery-hd, and most HDNET. Then if your set does real 1080i no conversion is necessary. If your set does 720P then the TV does the conversion.

However people seem to be saying they see the best results if dish 6000 is left at 1080i.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

From all of my observations, the the way the 6000 displays broadcast 720p at 720p resolution is flawed - the picture seems soft. 

Frankly, the 6000 is such a clunker, I'm grateful to get a decent picture at all.


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

My 6000u locals are on channels 8000 and up versus 4, 5, 7, 9 etc. My 2700 was updated 4 weeks ago to the newer local channels. How come the the 7.83 update didn't change to the newer local channel numbers?

Thanks
JD


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

jdolby said:


> My 6000u locals are on channels 8000 and up versus 4, 5, 7, 9 etc. My 2700 was updated 4 weeks ago to the newer local channels. How come the the 7.83 update didn't change to the newer local channel numbers?
> 
> Thanks
> JD


Because the 6000 doesn't have enough memory in it to channel map.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Bobby94928 said:


> Because the 6000 doesn't have enough memory in it to channel map.


It's NOT because of memory....

The 6000 has an OTA tuner built in. (yes, its optional) so you get your locals on the 'lower" numbers if you use the tuner.

It will be the same on the 811 & 921 - satellite locals in the 8000's, OTA on actual number.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> It's NOT because of memory....
> 
> The 6000 has an OTA tuner built in. (yes, its optional) so you get your locals on the 'lower" numbers if you use the tuner.
> 
> It will be the same on the 811 & 921 - satellite locals in the 8000's, OTA on actual number.


When I inquired with DishNetwork some time back, that is what they told me.

OTA channels from the 8VSB module _all_ begin with "0" such as 007-0 for Analog 7 and 007-1 for Digital 7. They could still channel map channel 7 for satellite 7 if there wasn't a problem, like memory. There has to be a way to differentiate satellite from OTA, maybe that's the way they are doing it.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

I know this thread has been around for a long time, but here's one "feature" I found years ago on the 6000 that has never been fixed:

Using the remote, power off your 6000
Press the "Sys Info" button. You should see your 6000's System Information screen.
Now, press the "SD/HD" button twice.

You should now see whatever channel you were previously watching, but with no LEDs lit on the 6000. Home Theater mode! The 6000 responds to all your remote control inputs like it was on.


----------



## Moonstone (May 21, 2004)

Quote

If you'd like to replace the fan. You can get a 40mm x 10mm quiet fan, but any tampering with the fan will void any warrenty coverage that you may have.

Quote Off

There are a lot of fans available on that page with different kinds of connectors. There's also another page on this site for "quiet fans". Can anyone please help me out with exactly the best fan to use from this source? I need quiet! Help me out.

Karla


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I have updated the list to include a new issues that has appeared this month. The model 6000 acts up on HD channels if you haven't upgraded to the Yellow Smart Card.

I also didn't see Foxbat's posted trick. I'll confirm this when I get home and added to the list. Home Theater mode, cool.


----------

